
Queer [video] - mkr-hn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hi6j2UXEZM
======
mkr-hn
The video has a star emoji in the title for a reason discussed in the video,
but HN stripped it out. Just to make it clear I didn't editorialize the title.

